# Anyone had success with IUI at Monklands?



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ive just had my first IUI at Monklands and now beginning the dreaded 2ww.  I was just wondering if there had been any success stroies from there and if so, how many attempts did it take? We're only being allowed 3 attempts and Im worried this wont be enough.


----------



## SNOWF1975 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there!  Im being treated at the Monklands too.  So far, I have been trying Clomid and its been about  7 months.  Its helping me ovulate but I have not fell pregnant yet.  Im due back in at the start of March.  Im terrified that they will say im too fat for more treatment.  
So Jules, did you try clomid first before IUI ?  What is IUI ?  Is your consultant Dr Kumar?


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi sorry but I just answered most of your questions on another thread. Hopefully its been some help to you.

I didnt try clomid before IUI, I just got a laparoscopy and a blood test to see how fertile I was. Unfortunately my left tube is slightly blocked and my test revealed that I have a low egg reserve left, Im 36. Dr Kumar added me to the waiting list for IUI at MOnklands and IVF (which is done at the Royal).

IUI is slightly different from IVF as they dont remove eggs for fertilisation. Instead they give u drugs to boost ur follicles (which contain eggs) and when the follicles are the right size they give u a jag to ovulate then 24hrs later they wash ur partners sperm and insert it directly into the cervix (this is usually the area most sperm struggle to get through) then they send you home for 2 weeks to wait and see if ur period comes or not. If IUI fails then Im off to the Royal for iVF.

Obviously every girls story is different and what works for some wont work for others but If youve been on clomid for 7months and ovulationg then maybe discuss with Dr Kumar about trying something else.

Let me know if you want any more info. Jules x


----------

